# Killbuck lake depth chart?



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anyone have a depth chart of killbuck lake (the one you can fish) out by lodi mall? I have searched the internet and can't find anything .


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I’ve not found one. It’s deep. The edges are pretty shallow then drop to about 20ft for a bit then drop deep to around 30-40ft pretty quick. Some areas drop off really fast. I know there are a bunch of Christmas tree piles in there but haven’t really found them yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

What are you guys fishing out of there, kayaks? Is it electric only? I live nearby but haven’t been over there yet.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

BrianSipe17 said:


> I’ve not found one. It’s deep. The edges are pretty shallow then drop to about 20ft for a bit then drop deep to around 30-40ft pretty quick. Some areas drop off really fast. I know there are a bunch of Christmas tree piles in there but haven’t really found them yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh great lol Christmas tree piles. I was thinking about fishing the point that is close to the boat launch. But now that I think of it, when I was there a few weeks ago to scope it out , I walked to the edge of the point and there was tree branches sticking out of the water. Maybe that's the trees?


----------



## bobcat71 (Jun 21, 2014)

It is electric only. I have seen small boats but usually it is kayaks/canoes on the water. The launch is gravel/sand not cement. The tree branches you saw by the boat launch are not Christmas trees, the water is only a foot or 2 deep there.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Cool thanks I might check it out. I live right in Seville


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Any carp in there?


----------



## bobcat71 (Jun 21, 2014)

yes


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

bobcat71 said:


> It is electric only. I have seen small boats but usually it is kayaks/canoes on the water. The launch is gravel/sand not cement. The tree branches you saw by the boat launch are not Christmas trees, the water is only a foot or 2 deep there.



I’ve only had my kayak on there. I used my Vexilar as a depth finder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

bobcat71 said:


> yes


If I might ask any particular area you usually see them in?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I fish it all the the time and deepest I have found is 27-30 ft. A lot of weed beds. The contour of the bottom is crazy up and down. Crystal clear water.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Beepum19 said:


> I fish it all the the time and deepest I have found is 27-30 ft. A lot of weed beds. The contour of the bottom is crazy up and down. Crystal clear water.


Thank you for that information 
If I might ask. There is a piece of land to the right of the boat dock area. It forms a point. You can walk down it to the end. Any idea on the depth there? Also If you go further to the right you come to a cove. One side it lined with reeds. They put in a stone bench there between 2 trees. Any idea on the depth there also?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I made a map to kinda show you where I’ve found success. I usually catch a lot of bass. Drop shot rig with worm or minnow. Keep in mind I’m trying to catch panfish. I see a lot of guys fishing for bass and I don’t see much being caught. The bluegill are decent size and the crappie are decent. It was way better when it first opened for crappie. There’s a submerged tree closer to the highway in 17 ft of water. If u find that it’s full of crappie and bigger gills. There’s a tree on the outlet side that tree branches stick out of water. It will hold fish. Stay in the weeds along the hyway and railroad side of lake. When you find the bluegill and crappie it’s almost like Lake Erie perch fishing. Fast and steady. I catch a lot of bass dropshotting. I’ve also caught a lot of eater size channels and have seen giant carp. The middle of lake is relatively featureless and not much weeds. And sometimes you will catch a stocked trout.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Beepum19 said:


> View attachment 273633
> I made a map to kinda show you where I’ve found success. I usually catch a lot of bass. Drop shot rig with worm or minnow. Keep in mind I’m trying to catch panfish. I see a lot of guys fishing for bass and I don’t see much being caught. The bluegill are decent size and the crappie are decent. It was way better when it first opened for crappie. There’s a submerged tree closer to the highway in 17 ft of water. If u find that it’s full of crappie and bigger gills. There’s a tree on the outlet side that tree branches stick out of water. It will hold fish. Stay in the weeds along the hyway and railroad side of lake. When you find the bluegill and crappie it’s almost like Lake Erie perch fishing. Fast and steady. I catch a lot of bass dropshotting. I’ve also caught a lot of eater size channels and have seen giant carp. The middle of lake is relatively featureless and not much weeds. And sometimes you will catch a stocked trout.


Wow thank you sir....the carp are on the highway side by the tree also? Or in the cove or point?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

They were everywhere. I would watch them in the spring. They were all over in and out of the reeds. Shallow


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Beepum19 said:


> They were everywhere. I would watch them in the spring. They were all over in and out of the reeds. Shallow


Thank you very much for the information sir. Very much appreciated


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Be sure to check for ticks if you walk around the lake. It’s a nice lake. The ranger told me a few years ago they did a survey and it was above average on fish numbers and quality. Although I think The crappie populations have taken a hit over the last few years. Nice ramp area the only complaint is the people fish on it and act like your intruding on there spot when you need to launch.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Beepum19 said:


> Be sure to check for ticks if you walk around the lake. It’s a nice lake. The ranger told me a few years ago they did a survey and it was above average on fish numbers and quality. Although I think The crappie populations have taken a hit over the last few years. Nice ramp area the only complaint is the people fish on it and act like your intruding on there spot when you need to launch.


I have been there once with my wife just scoping the place out. Ran into a older couple that said the same thing about tics. No matter how hot it is I plan on wearing long sleeved shirt and spraying my self down good with some "OFF BACKWOODS SPRAY"


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Beepum19 said:


> Be sure to check for ticks if you walk around the lake. It’s a nice lake. The ranger told me a few years ago they did a survey and it was above average on fish numbers and quality. Although I think The crappie populations have taken a hit over the last few years. Nice ramp area the only complaint is the people fish on it and act like your intruding on there spot when you need to launch.


I was there with a buddy and his son shore fishing in the spring. We found 6 ticks on us. I also have a neighbor that refuses to walk their dogs there anymore, because they get so many ticks. I only live a few minutes away. I have access to the private ponds around there, so I don't go to Killbuck too often. I am going to go look for Crappie in the fall though


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

BrianSipe17 said:


> I was there with a buddy and his son shore fishing in the spring. We found 6 ticks on us. I also have a neighbor that refuses to walk their dogs there anymore, because they get so many ticks. I only live a few minutes away. I have access to the private ponds around there, so I don't go to Killbuck too often. I am going to go look for Crappie in the fall though


I am so envious of you! Some of those other lakes right around d killbuck lake look so promising


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, it pays to have friends that are cops! They belong to the Medina County FOP. I won't say how good they are, because it wouldn't be fair lol


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Yeah, it pays to have friends that are cops! They belong to the Medina County FOP. I won't say how good they are, because it wouldn't be fair lol


Lol I understand.......glad your getting on the fish though


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I know Charles mill is full of carp. You should try it sometime.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Beepum19 said:


> I know Charles mill is full of carp. You should try it sometime.


Yes I have heard. Kinda a hike but it's on the list. Heard la due reservoir also has big cats and carp


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ladue reservior in the spring, west of state rt 44 by the launch, hundreds of spawning carp in shallow, i was paddling a SUP and was hitting them on head....


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Steelheader88 said:


> Ladue reservior in the spring, west of state rt 44 by the launch, hundreds of spawning carp in shallow, i was paddling a SUP and was hitting them on head....


Lol yeah they just dont care when they are spawning. Thanks again very much appreciated


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I went there a couple times when it 1st opened in my yak. Fishing was great. Caught and released many bass per trip. Now after a couple years fishing pressure the fishing is not as good from what I hear.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Nice ramp area the only complaint is the people fish on it and act like your intruding on there spot when you need to launch.


Yep. Was there a few week a ago with my daughter. A family had a freaking tent set up right in the middle of the launch while their kids were swimming and they were having a family picnic. Told them I am launching and they need to move ...NOW.
As we were paddling around the lake, saw two guys getting it on at the waters edge where Beepum has the tree marked in that small bay.  Nasty, nasty nasty....Middle of the day on a Sunday with people all over the place....
Nice place. Clean water. Small bass.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Yep. Was there a few week a ago with my daughter. A family had a freaking tent set up right in the middle of the launch while their kids were swimming and they were having a family picnic. Told them I am launching and they need to move ...NOW.
> As we were paddling around the lake, saw two guys getting it on at the waters edge where Beepum has the tree marked in that small bay.  Nasty, nasty nasty....Middle of the day on a Sunday with people all over the place....
> Nice place. Clean water. Small bass.


Are you kidding me? I hope they were covered in ticks


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The family blocking the ramp or the two guys??

I silently paddled around that corner and the one guy very quickly pulled up his shorts. Luckily my daughter was still a couple hundred yards behind me in the middle of the lake. She had no clue. We were in kayaks.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> The family blocking the ramp or the two guys??
> 
> I silently paddled around that corner and the one guy very quickly pulled up his shorts. Luckily my daughter was still a couple hundred yards behind me in the middle of the lake. She had no clue. We were in kayaks.


Yeah, there would have been an arse whoopin on the way if my daughter had to encounter that


----------



## Tdr (Jan 26, 2021)

Any catfish in there


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Heard they put saugeye in there last year. They had some left over from stocking Chippewa Lake and the rest went in Killbuck. I used to fish the ponds at Seville sand and gravel and also fished Slaytons ponds back in the early 90's. Big bass if you could have them hit on anything and bundance of crappie. Try a black and silver jointed rapala out there......Rich


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Been thinking about ice fishing this lake since my gf lives close by. Anyone ever ice fish it?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a few times. I’ve caught some decent gills and crappie. A few random trout. It has a ton of weeds and it’s cool bc the water is so clean you can sight fish. I checked it late last week and it had nice clear 3 inch ice.


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

any gps cords on the tree's you are talking about in this old post. heading to hit the ice on satuday



Beepum19 said:


> View attachment 273633
> I made a map to kinda show you where I’ve found success. I usually catch a lot of bass. Drop shot rig with worm or minnow. Keep in mind I’m trying to catch panfish. I see a lot of guys fishing for bass and I don’t see much being caught. The bluegill are decent size and the crappie are decent. It was way better when it first opened for crappie. There’s a submerged tree closer to the highway in 17 ft of water. If u find that it’s full of crappie and bigger gills. There’s a tree on the outlet side that tree branches stick out of water. It will hold fish. Stay in the weeds along the hyway and railroad side of lake. When you find the bluegill and crappie it’s almost like Lake Erie perch fishing. Fast and steady. I catch a lot of bass dropshotting. I’ve also caught a lot of eater size channels and have seen giant carp. The middle of lake is relatively featureless and not much weeds. And sometimes you will catch a stocked trout.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

yep N. 41 0' 18 West: W. 81 58' 40.79


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

...


----------

